# a new Giant fan club member (and Defy Advanced owner!)



## Moonnerd (Feb 18, 2012)

I just wanted to say hello and tell you I am the proud new owner of a 2011 Defy Advanced, with 2012 Campy Chorus, and Mavic wheels. I had a wonderful experience at the LBS, which carries many different lines. The more I tried the Giant, and heard about it, and read about it, the more I loved it.

They did a good job of fitting me first, and then looking at the options. I was looking for a comfortable bike for centuries, and found it. The interesting thing is I'm not giving up any of the other ride qualities to get it.

The owner has a TCR Advanced, with Campy Chorus and Record components. The whole experience was great, and I'm a new Giant fan. It wasn't on my radar 2 weeks ago. The bike should be ready in a week. I'll post some photos when its finished.


----------



## adjtogo (Nov 18, 2006)

Congrats on the new bike, especially with Campy Chorus!!! Enjoy the ride!! I have a 2012 Defy Advanced 1. It's super smooth to ride. Sometimes it's so smooth, I wonder if I'm even going as fast as my Garmin GPS 500 says I'm going. It is the most comfortable carbon road bike I've ever had!! The 2012 model has been completely redesigned and is lighter than previous models. 

Enjoy the ride. And post some pics once you get it!!


----------



## Gus90 (Apr 24, 2011)

Congratulations on the new bike. Hope you have many many miles of enjoyment on it.


----------



## Swerny (Mar 4, 2008)

New member here too, 2011 Defy Advanced 0


----------



## Moonnerd (Feb 18, 2012)

Hey Mike -

That looks awesome! I like your paint a lot better than my white one!


----------



## willieboy (Nov 27, 2010)

Enjoy your new Giant and welcome to the club. It's a great bike and with the Campy group-set, you're sure to have a smooth, precise and quiet ride. Enjoy it for many healthy miles :thumbsup:


----------



## ammodawg (Jul 16, 2011)

Congrats on the bike. I hope to have a Defy Composite by mid summer.


----------

